# long midface



## john_cope (Oct 29, 2019)

you can have perfect skin,teeth, eyes, but if you have a long midface you will still look like complete shit


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Oct 29, 2019)

Y


----------



## Kade (Oct 29, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> View attachment 150173
> View attachment 150173
> View attachment 150173


Is there even a difference between pics

His issue isn’t long midface, it’s just close set eyes - which in turn fuck up his midface ratio


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

Kade said:


> Is there even a difference between pics
> 
> His issue isn’t long midface, it’s just close set eyes - which in turn fuck up his midface ratio


No, italians (and croatians) have really tired look because of their long midface.
like jsanza


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 30, 2019)

Tall Meds in general are horsefaced


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 30, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> Tall Meds in general are horsefaced



Show examples.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Oct 30, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> Tall Meds in general are horsefaced









Petsmart said:


> View attachment 150173
> View attachment 150173
> View attachment 150173


What a waste of that lower third


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 30, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> View attachment 150308
> 
> 
> What a waste of that lower third


He fucked Adriana Lima so not really a waste


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 30, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> He fucked Adriana Lima so not really a waste



Not only this... in fact, he took her virginity.


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 30, 2019)

john_cope said:


> No, italians (and croatians) have really tired look because of their long midface.
> like jsanza
> View attachment 150304


Italians don't have long midface


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 30, 2019)

its over if you dont look like this


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Italians don't have long midface


yes they do, quite possibly the worst of any ethnicity I have seen


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 30, 2019)

john_cope said:


> yes they do, quite possibly the worst of any ethnicity I have seen


I live in Italy man. Most people have normal faces


----------



## ExCel (Oct 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 150328
> 
> its over if you dont look like this


Chico's fwhr is pretty shit tbh


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> I live in Italy man. Most people have normal faces


damn. so sorry to hear that you live in italy.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

john_cope said:


> damn. so sorry to hear that you live in italy.


what’s bad about it? foids look good, interesting place and nice culture.

also warm and still kind of first world country


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> what’s bad about it? foids look good, interesting place and nice culture.
> 
> also warm and still kind of first world country


Italy is one of the most corrupt countries in the 1st world, and its not just bureaucrats who take bribes, but police too, and all the women look like Mussolini with their wide jawlines and mean personalities.


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 30, 2019)

john_cope said:


> Italy is one of the most corrupt countries in the 1st world, and its not just bureaucrats who take bribes, but police too, and all the women look like Mussolini with their wide jawlines and mean personalities.


I think somewhat wide jaw looks good in women as long as their other features are feminine 

I haven’t spoke to many women but it’s surprising you say they are mean, a lot helped me out. I think they look good too


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I think somewhat wide jaw looks good in women as long as their other features are feminine
> 
> I haven’t spoke to many women but it’s surprising you say they are mean, a lot helped me out. I think they look good too


I am not being serious


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 30, 2019)

john_cope said:


> damn. so sorry to hear that you live in italy.


Keep coping


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 30, 2019)

Just keanureevesmaxx bro


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 30, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> View attachment 150328
> 
> its over if you dont look like this


only legit post itt


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Just keanureevesmaxx bro
> View attachment 150606


didnt realize how bad he looks sometimes





I think he's had botox or fillers or whatever to fix his cheeks.


----------

